# Rick Tew's fighting experience?



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 29, 2004)

Has Rick Tew's Martial Science been combat tested in any large-scale manner?


----------



## Enson (Nov 29, 2004)

sure has... nhb fighting circles... the small ones... also sensei has also used it to defend himself... as well as many instructors. dates, times, etc... well i'll look around for some police reports.


peace


----------



## MJS (Nov 29, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> sure has... nhb fighting circles... the small ones...



Which events has he fought in??

Mike


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 29, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> sure has... nhb fighting circles... the small ones... also sensei has also used it to defend himself... as well as many instructors. dates, times, etc... well i'll look around for some police reports.
> 
> 
> peace




Who did he lose....or win against?


----------



## Enson (Nov 29, 2004)

well these are good questions.... the orignal question was has rtms been tested. not sensei's skill. or did i misunderstand the question? anyway... i will try and find out that info for you all.


----------



## MJS (Nov 29, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> well these are good questions.... the orignal question was has rtms been tested. not sensei's skill. or did i misunderstand the question? anyway... i will try and find out that info for you all.



Ok...I'll rephrase my question:  Who has fought in the NHB matches and which ones?  I do have to say though, that it appeard, to me anyway, that you were referring to Tew in your entire reply!

I look forward to your reply!  

Mike


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 29, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Ok...I'll rephrase my question:  Who has fought in the NHB matches and which ones?  I do have to say though, that it appeard, to me anyway, that you were referring to Tew in your entire reply!
> 
> I look forward to your reply!
> 
> Mike



Seemed that way to me as well.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 29, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Seemed that way to me as well.


Me too (or three?).


----------



## Enson (Nov 29, 2004)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Me too (or three?).


me four!


----------



## MJS (Nov 30, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Ok...I'll rephrase my question:  Who has fought in the NHB matches and which ones?  I do have to say though, that it appeard, to me anyway, that you were referring to Tew in your entire reply!
> 
> I look forward to your reply!
> 
> Mike



I was just looking over the thread about Hatsumi.  Pretty interesting debate going on about his skill.  I can see that some members are providing some good info on his skill, whats been tested, etc.  I notice though that the above question still seems to go unanswered.  I certainly hope that I don't have to email Tews manager Kevin to get the info.  We all know how that goes!!!  

Mike


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 1, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> well these are good questions.... the orignal question was has rtms been tested. not sensei's skill. or did i misunderstand the question? anyway... i will try and find out that info for you all.


 
 Any progress on those answers?


----------



## MJS (Dec 1, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Any progress on those answers?



Robert-

If I had to wager a bet, I'd have to say that there has been little to no progress.  However, I just shot off an email to Tews group, asking about this.  Now, if I had to wager another bet, I'd have to say that 1, 2 or both will happen.

1-  It'll take forever to get a reply.

2- The reply will be vauge, still leaving that cloud of mystery.

Mike


----------



## shinbushi (Dec 1, 2004)

I checked out http://www.sherdog.com/ fight finder which lists records for all sanctioned MMA events and Rick Tew does not show up. A friend of mine Anthony Netzler (ex-Bujinkan) who does Shooto and is relatively unknown showed up.


----------



## Enson (Dec 2, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Robert-
> 
> If I had to wager a bet, I'd have to say that there has been little to no progress. However, I just shot off an email to Tews group, asking about this. Now, if I had to wager another bet, I'd have to say that 1, 2 or both will happen.
> 
> ...


i told them not to reply to your baiting. sorry!

peace


----------



## MJS (Dec 2, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> i told them not to reply to your baiting. sorry!
> 
> peace



Thats fine.  I, as well as quite a few others, have already formed my opinion about Tew and his ummmm..."style"  

Mike


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2004)

It's very good to see the level of honest and open discussion that Mr. Tew's system encourages.

Since we aren't likely to get any real detail on it or it's founder, I think this subject is dead.  Mr. Tew is no doubt aware of our existance, and is more than welcome to send an official representative, or even register himself to explain the benefits of his creation, and why it is superior to systems that have been field tested for generations.

Barring that, I think the silence and the evasions speak for themselves.

Matter closed.


----------

